# Joy Of Cooking Revised vs Original



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

So I bought the new 75th anniversary edition, now I am hearing that the older non revised version is better. Should I sell this and buy an old copy?


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

The 75th anniversary edition tries to return to the accessibility and friendliness of the 1931-1975 editions, but still with some updating over the 1975 edition. In other words, a compromise between the old editions and the drastic 1997 overhaul (edition history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Joy_of_Cooking)

_Joy_ has been popular over the decades not only because the recipes were accessible, but also because it served as a comprehensive reference book for the home cook. I doubt the 1975 or earlier editions will do a better job of that than the one you have, but there should be plenty in used bookstores if you want to see what they're like.

Do you like the edition you have? Do the recipes make you want to cook?


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for that link. I haven't looked at it much yet just making sure I didn't buy the "wrong" version. I'm a beginner and focusing more on sound technique and a very basic understanding of things: (what pans to use for what) etc. Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have the maligned 90s version. I think it's pretty good but is more a product of its time. Somewhat simplified and with shifts towards lower fat and sodium.  It's just as easy to use as any other version really, but people's favorites were tweaked or deleted.

I also have the latest version which I concur is more flavor oriented with the fat returned as well as the favorites.


----------



## countrykook (Apr 8, 2012)

You can't go wrong with any edition of 'Joy of Cooking'.  I got my mothers 1949 copy (blue cover) years ago and then the hardcover 1975 which is now worn out. Now have soft cover 1975 and is a great resource for anything to do with food and dining.


----------

